# Brand new walk in shower



## jmp35766 (Mar 7, 2019)

$500










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmp35766 (Mar 7, 2019)

400


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmp35766 (Mar 7, 2019)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SethPain (Jun 9, 2021)

where area is this located?


----------



## skfullen (Jun 3, 2015)

Location?


----------



## jmp35766 (Mar 7, 2019)

Bay city tx delivery available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmp35766 (Mar 7, 2019)

Still have it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

